# I have bubbles on top of the water in tank, is this normal



## glinda edwards

I was feeding my betta fish twice a day, and it diyed, so I brought another one, and my son told me not to feed it so much, feed it every three days, and now I see bubbles on top of the water, and it getting worst. What am I doing wrong.


----------



## Little-Fizz

Theres really nothing wrong with feeding your betta twice a day. You can feed two pellets in the morning and two at night. 

Your problem was probably with water quality, what size bowl did/does your betta live in and how often do you change the water and how much is changed?

The bubbles are a good thing!!! When male bettas are happy and healthy they make bubble nests, so if a female was there it would be for their eggs. But female or no female if the male is healthy he will blow the bubbles. Congrats on the bubble nest!


----------



## nav2008

2 pellets am and 2 pellets pm are good  and you have a bubblenest, thats god  built by happy healthy betta to put eggs in (obviously there are no eggs, but the males build them anyways)


----------



## willow

welcome. 
you won't need to wory if you follow the advise given,
sounds like you have a happy Betta.


----------



## dmari888

yeah there should be nothing wrong with your betta
i feed all mine twice a day.


bubbles are a really good thing sounds like your betta is a happy and healthy 1

and welcome to bettafish.


----------



## craig+pearl

There is nothing wrong with bubbles 
At the top that means he is happy...

I feed mine wen i wake up for skool
and 1 pellet wen i get home then ag-
ain when i go to bed.


----------

